# Water Heater On First Trip



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello everyone,
This past week-end the DW and I went on the first trip in the Outback 25rss and had a wonderful trip.We planned to go to High Falls but it was closed for two weeks due to trees down.We went to another state park a few miles away and got a site on the lake.









The water heater in electric mode didnt seem to work. In the directions it said the remote switch light should go out after 15 seconds or you should turn it back off and try again after 5 mins. It never would go out. Then I put it on gas and the switch also stayed on but i could hear the flame so i knew it was lit. The little red light next to the switch has dsl above and elc below. Is this only if trouble is present?

Now for the question: Is the red light switch supposed to go out when its lit or stay on so you know its lit and the little light between the switches tell of trouble?

How do you know its lit in electric mode?


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

did you still have hot water? If not, you might check this fuse thing on the outside (I think it's by the outside shower?) Anyway, on our second trip, we had to replace ours...somebody with more knowledge help me here...I don't know where this thing was, just remember DH coming into the camper holding it and saying he thought that it was bad...we'd spent a whole weekend without hot water.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The water heater light is a trouble light and stays on when there is...well...trouble!







My guess is that since you were at a state park you didn't have hook-ups and therefore no 120v AC to power the electric side of the water heater.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess i should have said it was plugged into a 30 amp recptical and i checked the breakers and fuses. The water temp was checked for about 15 mins. to see if it was hot ,at that time i switched to gas. Then I checked a little later (knowing i could hear the flame) and the gas had heated the water.
The water heater may have been on but i dont know how to tell, If the water isn't hot is their any way to tell if the heater is on in electric mode?( i was hopeing the red switch light on the panel). How long will it take to heat up very cold water in electric mode? thanks for the help,dave


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

There should be a switch that lights up for the water heater in electric mode.
There should be a switch that lights up for the water heater in gas mode.
There is a small round indicator light that will only come on if the unit fails to light in gas mode. If the small round light is on, you have a problem.
Also, in electric mode, you can turn the switch on and it will light, but if the breaker is off for the water heater, it will not heat.
Make sure the breaker is on and make sure the bypass valve is not in the bypass mode and that the unit is actually filling with water and you should be good to go.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Always make sure the water heater is full of water before turning it on electric mode. It only takes a few seconds to burn out a dry heating element. This may have happened in your case. Make sure the water heater is not bypassed, open a hot water faucet in the kitchen, bathtub, or wherever, and open the city water valve or turn on the water pump. When air no longer comes out, and you have a steady stream of water, the water heater is full. Now turn on the water heater.

Gas mode will make hot water faster than electric. I usually leave it on electric because it is included in the campground fee. During heavy use, I will turn on the gas so it recovers quicker. You can do both at the same time.

There is a breaker for the 120 volt part and a fuse in the 12 volt panel for the gas part.

Congratulations on your new camper.

Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Problems with the electric heater mode are not uncommon. Mine was exactly the same as yours, worked on gas but not on electric. Check the breakers to be sure. Its not uncommon for the gas ignitor to take a couple times to fire, which causes the DSL light to come on, but it ought to fire on the second attempt, if not make sure the gas supply is turned on. Of course as Steve mentioned make sure the water tank is filled.

Don't sweat it too much, use the gas for yuor hot water heater and just list the electric heter down as something to get fixed the first time yuo take yuor unit in for waranty work. There will undoubtedly be other items to deal with as well so just keep a list. When the get big enough to be worth the trip to the dealer let them fix it then.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

When I turn on the water heater in electric mode, I hear a faint, high-pitched hum coming from the water heater. That is one way I know it is on.

Randy


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I've got a 2003 21RS and have not yet used it. I'm confused on the water heater operation. Does the same switch control the use of the heater in electric or gas mode? Where is this bypass switch? How do you light the heater in gas mode?
Thanks for listening to the Newbie question....


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Steve,

It should be fully automatic. There is no bypass or anything manual that you need to do. Press the electric switch when you have hookups, press the gas when you don't. Press them both when you need hot water fast!

Randy


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Steve,
> 
> It should be fully automatic. There is no bypass or anything manual that you need to do. Press the electric switch when you have hookups, press the gas when you don't. Press them both when you need hot water fast!
> 
> ...


randy, on earlier then 2004 models i think they don't have this command panel.

found this in the outbackers FAQ :

On models prior to 2004, you have to ensure the water heater is full of water. Then, locate the water heater from the interior of the trailer, and find the switch. It should be mounted on the top of the unit. Turn it to the on position, and then ensure the water heater breaker switch is turned on. Models made after 2004 have a wall switch to engage the heater in electric mode.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh, my bad...wow. I did not know this was new for 2004. Although, I do remember the dealer saying during our PDI, "Everything is fully automatic now."

Randy


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I will have to locate the gas switch, mine is not on the wall. Thanks for all the help. I'm sure I will have plenty of other questions.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Your gas switch IS on the wall on pre-2004 models. The electric switch is on the heater itself. (inside the trailer) Read the owners manual instructions for complete operation. You can view the manual by hitting the link (OUTBACKERS.COM FAQ) on the main forum page.

For access to this electric switch, I have to remove the dinette seat panel to get to the switch. ('03 25RSS) You can see your water heater bypass valve in there as well. (winterizing plumbing)

I just leave that switch on permanently, and use the circuit breaker as my on/off switch for using the heater in electric mode. (ensure the water heater is full before turning it on)

Keystone heard our whining about the hassle, and changed to a wall switch in 2004.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I found the bypass valve, but on the back of the heater I found NO switch....In my 21RS, the back of the heater is somewhat accessible by taking the drawer out which is located underneath the wardrobe in the front of the trailer. If the wall switch does in fact control the gas operation of the hot water, I guess I can use the breaker to control the electric. I would love to locate the switch. There were some electrical wires pigtailed on top of the styrofoam water heater cover on the inside, also a small box, but no switch visible. Any thoughts?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My switch is on the top near those wires. It's a small black rocker switch, that is covered with a white sticky-dot thing. (to prevent flipping the switch)

Mine was taped in the off position. Once turned on, you can use the breaker switch for on/off. Just REMEMBER to turn the breaker off after camping. (especially when empty)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Jolly's got it right. On our 2003 21RS where the wires come in on the side of the heater there is a small rocker switch. I used to use the circuit panel until I did this mod;










There was enough wire to splice in a switch. If you remove the box where the lower bunk rests, there's a few screws holding it in, you can get very easy access to the electric hookup. Now we just flip the switch to use the electric element in the water heater.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice mod Mike


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Great, thanks everyone. I think I will attempt the same mod, it makes sense.


----------

